# BESOIN D'AIDE POUR Pb SUR MAC G3 350



## maharshi (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, Je Viens D'acqurir Un G3, Je N'y Connais Rien A Mac. Mon Systeme D'exploitation Est Le Mac Os 9.2. Mon Navigateur Est Internet Exploreur 5.1. 2 Problémes Sont Apparus : Toutes Les Pages Web S'affichent Avec Des Mots Incomplets Et La Lenteur De Navigation Est ë Desesprer Alors Que Je Suis En Adsl 512 Kbs . Merci D'avance Pour Votre Compassion.


----------



## Bernard53 (10 Novembre 2005)

Bienvenue sur MacGeneration

Vos problèmes pourraient bien se résoudre après lecture de cette discussion.

Par contre il n'est pas nécessaire de mettre une majuscule à chaque mot, là je crois que le problème se situe entre la chaise et le clavier.  

Salutations.


----------



## valoriel (10 Novembre 2005)

Mouais 

Moi, ce que j'en pense... c'est de booster l'ordi en mémoire, d'acheter panther ou tiger d'occasion (ou neuf si le monsieur à les moyens ) et de rouler jeunesse.

car à l'heure d'aujourd'hui, os9 est complétement dépassé pour tout ce qui est de l'utilisation familiale!! je ne parle même pas des navigateurs internet qui sont quasi inexistant et donc les fonctionnalités sont à chi** :hein:

et puis avec le temps, il pourra changer le DD... il existe des modèles de 80Go relativement bon marché!! et pour avoir tenter l'expérience, ça fonctionne très bien avec un G3...


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Novembre 2005)

Et pour avoir passé un tel mac sous X (Panther), ça marche très bien. Bon faut juste booter la ram, vérifier que le firmware est bien à jour et rouler jeunesse!

A.

ps:
Par contre pas tenté le changement du disque dur...


----------



## valoriel (11 Novembre 2005)

oui, on ne le repetera jamais assez...


ATTENTION AU FIRMWARE    ​


----------

